# how do i make my new goat like me?



## justkidding (May 12, 2013)

Hi there. 
i am new to goats and new to this forum. I am wanting to get into goats and bought a doe yesterday with two kids at her side. She is very scared of people and i dont think she was handled much. I saved her from an auction. Is there anyway i can make her extra friendly?


----------



## bonbean01 (May 12, 2013)

Yup...bring a lawn chair in their area...talk to them, sing to them, and give them treats...works great with new sheep and will with goats too!  Congrats on your first goat   Give it time...she will come to love you!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 12, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Yup...bring a lawn chair in their area...talk to them, sing to them, and give them treats...works great with new sheep and will with goats too!  Congrats on your first goat   Give it time...she will come to love you!


x2
Time and love.


----------



## lovinglife (May 13, 2013)

I had the SAME issue when I got my goats, they thought I was going to kill them and tried to jump through the fence everytime I got near.  Only thing that helped me was getting a really friendly goat in with them, took one day and they were eating from my hand.  Just something to think about if they stay scared.

good luck...


----------



## daisyjack (May 13, 2013)

bring in fresh leaves and branches my goat love them and the will love you too if you give it to them


----------



## farmgirl01 (May 13, 2013)

The way to her heart is thru her stomach.  It takes time.  Congrats on the new ones.


----------



## Corrin20 (Jun 11, 2013)

That's how my doe was when I got her. All i did was got a stool, and went in the pen and talked to her, I tried to pet her when she came near, and gave her treats and fresh leaves. I did this every day and now she is very very friendly. It just takes some time, care, and commitment, and you'll have a new best friend in no time. 

When you sit in the pen, you don't have to constantly be giving them your full attention. You can read a book, or anything else, but they will see you more and more and see that you aren't going to harm them. Once they see you won't hurt them, they will trust you. 

I hope this helped! 

Congrats on your first goats!!!!


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 12, 2013)

My son is 5 and runs everywhere. Just about every animal here is afraid of him because he just darts from here to there. He wanted to get close to our new goats so I told him to get a bucket of feed and let them eat from it for a min and the lead the way and they were following him! Then when he fed them in their bowl I told him to slowly walk up one and of she moved stop and wait till she went back to eating and then start walking toward her again and he was able to love on her. If you have any pine the goats love it!! Just not Ponderousa pine!


----------

